# amazing snook catch



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Nice story and snook. We chased a red towing around a cajun thunder bobber for about 20 minutes one day, but never could keep it hooked up.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Nice snook! 

Done the bobber chase a couple times myself. ;D


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

> Nice story and snook. We chased a red towing around a cajun thunder bobber for about 20 minutes one day, but never could keep it hooked up.


hmmmm I remember that day. Have you ever realized that we named that spot after the fish? If I say "Let's go to bobbies spot." you know right where I am talkin about. :

Good story.


----------



## fish4reds (Mar 14, 2008)

Nice snook!


----------

